# Unable to Sign In to MSN or Hotmail



## eccolo (May 12, 2007)

Problems (only on this computer and when using dial up, not broadband and wireless): 
Cannot sign into MSN
Cannot sign into Hotmail 
Cannot send email from Outlook Express
Cannot browse IE if opened with MSN butterfly

Although I CAN use MSN 9 Welcome page dial up and connect to Internet, it will not sign me in on my MSN account. After "signing in, attempt 2" it gives me Message 36. I can, however, minimize MSN Welcome page and then use the connectionto browse using IE.

When I try to send email from my any of my MSN Hotmail accounts using Outlook Express on this computer, I get the following message: The server does not support the required HTTP methods. Account: 'XXXXXX', Server: 'http://oe.msn.msnmail.hotmail.com/cgi-bin/hmdata', Protocol: HTTPMail, Server Response: 'Method Not Allowed', Port: 0, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCC35

If I use IE to open the Hotmail Homepage and try to sign in to use my email, it says my User Name or Password must be wrong - but, of course, they are correct.

Can anybody tell me what is going on and how I can fix it. Because this does not happen with braodband or another computer, my IE or MSN software must be messed up?

Thanks.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

eccolo said:


> Problems (only on this computer and when using dial up, not broadband and wireless):
> Cannot sign into MSN
> Cannot sign into Hotmail
> Cannot send email from Outlook Express
> ...


Hello,

Since you are having issues with both MSN/Hotmail and OE when trying to connect to MSN, my suspicion is that this is an MSN problem integrated with IE. What version of Windows are you running? What version of IE and OE? Is this issue only related to MSN/OE?

Some things to try and some questions for you as the board begins to investigate your issues:

Have you tried deleting your browser's cookies, History, and cache files? You will need to relog in with your user-name and Password's for all sites that require this. But sometimes clearing this stuff out can solve a lot of problems.

I would also go under Start, Run, type in the word "temp" (no quotes) and delete all of your temporary Internet files.

Also run Disk Clean up. Go to your hard drive (assumed to be drive C) Right-click and select Properties, and Run Disk Clean Up.

When done, empty your Recycle Bin, wait several seconds and reboot your computer. Can you get into MSN and work with OE now?

Have you installed, updated, or need to update any MSN software that may be causing this conflict? If yes, you may want to consider uninstalling that software and see if that resolves the problem.

What type of Internet connection do you have? Are you using combinations of dial-up, broadband and wireless? This may be causing a conflict. You should be having only ONE active connection per computer.

What type of Firewall do you have? Are you using for instance a built-in firewall such as that found in Windows XP or an external software Firewall? (i.e Zone Alarm?)

Have you contacted your ISP? What have they suggested?

When did this issue first start occurring? Have you added, modified, or deleted any hardware or software from your system prior to this issue occurring?

Do you use updated Anti-Virus Software and update and run scans with quality malware removal products on a regular basis?

Jack


----------

